# NYC Anarchist Bookfair - today!



## dextol76 (May 17, 2014)

Worth checking out. Grabbed some new reading material. Interesting workshops happening all day. After party later tonight. DM if anyone is in the city and wants to hang! 

Book fair till 9pm:
Judson memorial church
55 washing square south. 
http://anarchistbookfair.net


----------



## janktoaster (May 17, 2014)

I've spent a few nights in that church.. the showers are ACE


----------



## deleted user (May 17, 2014)

I went to that last year, one of the best times iv ever had.


----------



## tobepxt (May 17, 2014)

i was going to be up there for that.. but im not.. bummer.


----------

